# Ailsa Craig, West Coast of Scotland, August 2015



## vmckeown (Apr 13, 2016)

Ailsa Craig is an island 10 miles off the West Coast of Scotland. Famous for being the source of granite for the best quality Curling Stones. It is also known as Paddy'a Milestone as it is almost exactly the halfway poi the between Belfast and Glasgow.https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ailsa_Craig
There are a number of derelict industrial buildings on the island, along with old worker residences, lighthouse residences, disused foghorns, a railway for moving stone, and and ancient signal tower and fresh water spring and cistern.
We kayaked the 10 miles to the island and spent the two days exploring. 
A truly fascinating place with oodles of history. Here's the link to our photos Picasa Web Albums - Vincent McKeown - West Coast Sc...

The Lighthouse and Watch Tower from the cockpit of my Sea Kayak


----------



## krela (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi, you need to follow the instructions here to get your photos on the report. A (not working) link to them is not good enough for us I'm afraid.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html


----------



## vmckeown (Apr 13, 2016)

Apologies, have fixed link and will attempt to add a selection of the photo's to the post.


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 14, 2016)

That is a great album. I have always wanted to visit this island. Good luck picking the best ones to share as you have a lot to choose from!


----------



## vmckeown (Apr 14, 2016)

There are many more photos in the linked album including the old gasworks for powering the now disused foghorns, the cistern above the castle tapped into a natural spring for fresh water, the old walkways to the quarry face and various curling stone remnants.

Lighthouse and Wagon Winch House (right)




Derelict Cottage








Old Workshop and rail lines for loading








Lighthouse Accomodation




















Books/Magazines on the table circa 1960




Cottage used by RSPB when doing Gull surveys




Other workshops








The Watch Tower


----------



## vmckeown (Apr 14, 2016)

Watch Tower 




















View from the Watch Tower


----------



## vmckeown (Apr 14, 2016)

Foghorns and Walkway


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2016)

Great stuff, thanks for posting and for persisting with getting the photos working.


----------



## smiler (Apr 14, 2016)

That is good, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## vmckeown (Apr 14, 2016)

Fascinating place. Lots of Scottish History, Maritime History and Industrial History, plus an amazing natural environment. Next trip out there will include exploration of caves that have had some human habitation in the distant past. 
We were fortunate to watch the Paddle Steamer Waverley pass by too, being from Hull where we used to ride her sister ships across the Humber, this was a real boon.

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 14, 2016)

Fascinating report and well photographed. I am sure that the first derelict cottage in your photos was a tea room for day trippers to the island in the summer months. It closed in the early 1960s. This is place I have long wanted to visit. Thanks for posting.


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 15, 2016)

Totally awesome I have often wondered what was on there when I used to venture to Girvan.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Apr 15, 2016)

Loved that...very ,very different and very interesting.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 15, 2016)

Brilliant report on this place. Somewhat altered from the summer of 63.

Your take on the foghorns is interesting - I always took it that the steel receivers were for Air,(the usual operating medium for foghorns being compressed air)and that the gas plant provided fuel for the gas engines that powered the compressors and generators etc. Are you saying that these horns were powered by the rapidly expanding ignition products of an ignited volume of gas being directed through the horn?


----------



## vmckeown (Apr 15, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Brilliant report on this place. Somewhat altered from the summer of 63.
> 
> Your take on the foghorns is interesting - I always took it that the steel receivers were for Air,(the usual operating medium for foghorns being compressed air)and that the gas plant provided fuel for the gas engines that powered the compressors and generators etc. Are you saying that these horns were powered by the rapidly expanding ignition products of an ignited volume of gas being directed through the horn?



No you're absolutely right. You can see four large vertical pressure tanks near the walkway (they've slipped from their brackets) and on the other foghorn there are four large horizontal tanks. These will have been brought up to pressure using a gas powered pump, the gas coming from the gasometers.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 15, 2016)

That looks a truly epic explore, I strangely liked the bath tub pic!


----------



## jhluxton (Apr 16, 2016)

Sailed past here on WAVERLEY about 13 years ago. Always wondered what things looked like close up! Super photos.

John


----------



## ginger5092 (Apr 16, 2016)

Superb, brilliant pics


----------



## tazong (Apr 16, 2016)

Loved the photos loved the fact you went on you kaiyak to get them - super stuff


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 16, 2016)

Impressive! Beautiful place


----------



## Bob Scott (Oct 11, 2022)

Bob Scott, only seen Ailsa- Craig from the shoreline oppersite knew of the curlling stone's that came from there, now you have brought me a new understanding of the Island and what went on there, how great is history understanding it's past. Thank you. Bob Scott visited 2014.


----------

